# Drain cleaning



## gnahthe (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm planning to start a drain cleaning business. Residential and business. Any suggestions on what equipment would be good for someone starting out. I'm more concerned with quality than price.

If there were any previous post concerning this, please provide link.

Thanks


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

go all Ridgid, I did 

K-7500 3 & 4" Maine lines
K-380 small lines
SeeSnake 
get locators
Big GPM jetter
the list goes on and on


Be ready to spend BIG $$$$$$ if you really want to do it right or you wont last in the business 

Maybe this well help ya out
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=37

I forgot, you better know Plumbing before even thinking about doing it


----------



## gnahthe (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I took a 9 month plumbing course at a technical school and worked with a couple of plumbers for about a year. I do periodic drain cleaning now, renting machines from Home Depot when needed. I'm ready to notch it up.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I would recommend using sectional machines over drum machines, but I would stick with Ridgid. If you are planning on doing restaurant grease basin work I would look into a jetter trailer, the small jetters take forever on those lines.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

I like spartan, but they are very loud. Gorlitz is a good brand that is pretty quite. Ridgid is o.k, but not my first choice. Texas requires a drain cleaners license just to do drains, and it takes two years under a master plumber to get it. I don't know what your state requires, but you might want to check the laws first. From what I've learned on this site some states will let anyone do anything though.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto on the Rigid sectional. i do not own one, but have used them, they are great. drum type get tangled too easy


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a Gorlitz mainline (20 years old now...geez), Ridgid 3/8, a leak detector that doesn't work, and a pair of gloves.

I really need to update, but the cost is too high for the amount of work around here.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

abp said:


> drum type get tangled too easy


How`s that? I use drum machines every day and have never had a tangle. I can run a line faster then any sectional machine can with my K-7500 and have power to cut anything in it`s way. Sectional machines are a mess to work with and dont work well in someones house/building. 
Just my $0.02 :whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

All Clear Sewer said:


> How`s that? I use drum machines every day and have never had a tangle. I can run a line faster then any sectional machine can with my K-7500 and have power to cut anything in it`s way. Sectional machines are a mess to work with and dont work well in someones house/building.
> Just my $0.02 :whistling


Drum machines make a mess too, rodding sewers is not clean work. Sectional machines can be loaded and unloaded by one guy, instead of one and a helper, and you can take the cable spools to the car wash and spray them off when they really start to stink. With a properly equipped sectional machine I wouldn't hesitate to take it into a house or building, I just lay down plastic first.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

All Clear Sewer said:


> go all Ridgid, I did
> 
> K-7500 3 & 4" Maine lines
> K-380 small lines
> ...


I just looked at the ridgid k7500 that is a nice unit.:thumbsup: But it looks heavy to get in and out of truck. I can understand the other guys liking the sectionals because you can just add another snake section on it. So your not having to carry all that snake weight on the machine.


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

The only Spartan machine I really like is the 2001. It easily tears down and goes back together easily. If you got to get it in a home with tight quarters, I tear it down and use its own dolly to wheel down the drum and go back and get the frame.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*Spartan*

I have to agree with Song that is a niffty machine. But I don't clean sewers or unclog drains I have a company I have areement with when it comes to clogs and cleanings. If a drain line breakes they call me! Works out great for now!


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, you do need 2 people when working the K-7500 in a basement but any other time it`s a one man job. 
For basement work I would use the Ridgid K-60 if I was gonna be working by myself. I dont use one as I can always get one of my helpers to come lend a hand in a basement job. 
I`m a sewer guy with 90% of my work being sewer/septic work with the other 10% plumbing. My cables never stink as I run water while working em. I wash and oil my machines about once a month and the cables are always clean from running water down the drains while working. I have never made a mess with a drum machine as I keep it pretty clean. The sectional machines are a real pain when working inside


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

All Clear Sewer said:


> Yes, you do need 2 people when working the K-7500 in a basement but any other time it`s a one man job.
> For basement work I would use the Ridgid K-60 if I was gonna be working by myself. I dont use one as I can always get one of my helpers to come lend a hand in a basement job.
> I`m a sewer guy with 90% of my work being sewer/septic work with the other 10% plumbing. My cables never stink as I run water while working em. I wash and oil my machines about once a month and the cables are always clean from running water down the drains while working. I have never made a mess with a drum machine as I keep it pretty clean. The sectional machines are a real pain when working inside


 
I like the K-60 myself and always had good luck with a K-50 and a complete set of cables (1/4",5/16",3/8" and 5/8" sectional) and accessories.


----------

